# Bowtie Says . . . . . .



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

*as of Dec.25th , 2012 @ 5:20pm

Heavy Snow begins Wed.26th @ 11am to heavy rain . 2 inches of rain = 2 FOOT 

he seemed very unsure of himself . :laughing:

stay tuned *


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

*as of thurs.dec. 27 , 1700 hrs .........bowtie says 2-4'' saturday . time unknown

thats a bit ballsy for bowtie , being 48 hours out .*

just relaying info and documenting


----------

